# Betty White has passed away at the age of 99.



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

*...18 days from her 100th Birthday* 

Betty White has passed away at the age of 99.

The legendary comedic actress died just weeks before her milestone 100th birthday, TMZ reports.

White is said to have passed away at her home on Friday morning, law enforcement sources tell the outlet.

The Golden Girls star - who was born in 1922 - was set to reach her 100 birthday on January 17.

R.I.P lovely lady... you certainly made so many people happy....


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 31, 2021)

Aw-w.

What a legacy, though, right?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## JaniceM (Dec 31, 2021)

That sucks...  but she had a long, good life though, and made many people happy.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2021)

Can't find the words, to convey what I feel.....


----------



## Pepper (Dec 31, 2021)

OMG!  Am so sorry to hear this news.  Betty, thank you for all the fun we all had together.  Good job, well done, dear Lady.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2021)

She was one very unique and beautiful woman, and will be missed.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2021)

I am shocked even though she was 99.  I guess I expected her to keep on living.

She was a lovely, funny woman.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> *I am shocked even though she was 99.  I guess I expected her to keep on living.*
> 
> She was a lovely, funny woman.  May she rest in peace.


yep in the same way we think of the Queen....


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 31, 2021)

Thank you, Betty, for years of giving joy and happiness to others.  May your soul continue to shine.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2021)

This is soooooooooooooooo sad!   I too thought she would live forever.


----------



## Mike (Dec 31, 2021)

The Golden Girls was one of my Mother's favourite shows.

R.I.P. Betty White.

Mike.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 31, 2021)

Nooooooooo

Less than a month short of her 100th birthday. 

RIP


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

Mike said:


> The Golden Girls was one of my Mother's favourite shows.
> 
> R.I.P. Betty White.
> 
> Mike.


it's one of mine... I can watch as many repeats as they like to put on....


----------



## mrstime (Dec 31, 2021)

RIP Betty and thank you for so many laughs over the years.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

this is a snippet from one of my favourite episodes...


----------



## mrstime (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I am shocked even though she was 99.  I guess I expected her to keep on living.
> 
> She was a lovely, funny woman.  May she rest in peace.


I think we all expected her to keep on living.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 31, 2021)

There was more to her career than laughter. She took a stand for Arthur Duncan a year before Rosa Parks made her stand in a Montgomery AL bus.  

https://www.salon.com/2021/12/31/re...other-and-the-first-lady-of-television-at-99/

Excerpt:

In 1954 she discovered tap dancer Arthur Duncan, who would become the first African-American regular to be featured on a variety series with his work on "The Lawrence Welk Show."

Duncan, who was featured in 2018 PBS documentary "Betty White: First Lady of Television," told critics covering a PBS event promoting the film that he worked with White on her nationally distributed talk variety series for NBC, "The Betty White Show." Back in the 1950s, he said, "They had people from various areas . . . that sort of resented black Americans on the program and they threatened to withdraw their support of the show if I continued on the show."

Duncan said he wasn't aware of the racist backlash to his appearance until White wrote about it in one of her memoirs.  "And she explained it this way," Duncan recalled. "Her remark was, 'Needless to say, we used Arthur Duncan every opportunity we could.' . . .  I think that she just stood up for her beliefs, and that ended that."


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2021)

Thank you for all the laughs.


----------



## hawkdon (Dec 31, 2021)

So sad...glad you shared your life with us Betty.......


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 31, 2021)

I am so sorry to hear Betty White passed away. I loved her and the shows she was in.R.I.P Betty.


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 31, 2021)

I never tear up over celebrity deaths.  I did over this one.  I remember watching her in fuzzy black and white as a kid.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2021)

*In an interview she was asked why she never remarried after Allen Ludden died. She said something to effect of "Once you have had the best, the rest are nothing*


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## helenbacque (Dec 31, 2021)

There will never be another quite like her.  A special lady.  RIP


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 31, 2021)

Gee whiz, so close to hitting the century mark.  RIP.  Funny lady as Rose and Sue Ann.  Hollywood icon.


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 31, 2021)

Betty White was awesome!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 31, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *In an interview she was asked why she never remarried after Allen Ludden died. She said something to effect of "Once you have had the best, the rest are nothing*


"I've had the best, who needs the rest?"
There is nothing more glorious than two people who have loved each other deeply, than reuniting in the heavens. 
It's more wonderful than anyone can imagine.  They are surrounded by a field of love.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2021)

Was so hoping she would be here for her 100th birthday.   
It's a sad day.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2021)

Gaer said:


> "I've had the best, who needs the rest?"
> There is nothing more glorious than two people who have loved each other deeply, than reuniting in the heavens.
> It's more wonderful than anyone can imagine.  They are surrounded by a field of love.


Thanks. I was remembering it wrong


----------



## SeaRaven (Dec 31, 2021)

18 days short of her long-awaited 100th Birthday.
RIP and thank you, Betty,  for your humor and your class.  You will be missed 
.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Chris21E (Dec 31, 2021)

The Golden Girls was my favorite Eve
'Golden Girls' Star Betty White Dead Weeks Before 100th Birthday | Newsmax

https://www.newsmax.com/headline/betty-white-obituary/2021/12/31/id/1050611/?dkt_nbr=6F1212y7o609


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 31, 2021)

How ironic,she is on the cover of the latest issue of People magazine,all excited about her upcoming 100th birthday
I always liked her enjoyed her role as 'Sue Ann Nivens' the 'happy homemaker' on Mary Tyler Moore Show. She was hysterical as the dim witted, naive'Rose Nyland'my favorite character on the show
R.I. P thanks for so many memories,she is now reunited with her late husband, Allen Ludden


----------



## feywon (Dec 31, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> There was more to her career than laughter. She took a stand for Arthur Duncan a year before Rosa Parks made her stand in a Montgomery AL bus.
> 
> https://www.salon.com/2021/12/31/re...other-and-the-first-lady-of-television-at-99/
> 
> ...


I'm glad someone else shared that story.  Not only was she talented, especially comedically, but intelligent, compassionate, and had integrity! We need more like her.

She will be sorely missed, by co-stars and audiences alike spanning several generations. As someone said above-- what a legacy!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2021)

Such a bright spark. R.I.P. dear Betty


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 31, 2021)

They were planning a lot of birthday parties for her. R.I.P. Betty.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2021)

*Sad. Maybe @Matrix can merge all these threads about Betty? There are 2 or 3 now*


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 31, 2021)

Sue Ann Niven was a hilarious character. She played it to the max. Carol Burnett's sister on the family skit was also a scream.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 31, 2021)

One of my daughter's fancy french hens is affectionately named Betty White. She names all of her hens after women she admires. We will all remember the real Betty White with affection.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2021)

Rest peacefully dear Betty, you were a beautiful person both inside and out, and loved by so many.  You brought the world laughter and was so kind to the animals.  Will never forget you.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

Thread already here..

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...ay-at-the-age-of-99.67428/page-2#post-1963278


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 31, 2021)

This video was scheduled to publish on January 17th to commemorate her 100th birthday, but in light of her passing, they’re publishing it today as a tribute!

Rest in Glorious Peace Betty! I loved you and still do!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

She really was a beauty right to the end..


----------



## Ceege (Dec 31, 2021)

This is so sad. I've been watching Betty White since I was 4 years old. I'm also happy that she got to live this long and did so much with her life.

https://nndb.com/people/887/000022821/

I think that she was so close to her 100th birthday, that we can go ahead and say that she was 100 years old
Betty White, beloved and trailblazing actress, dies at 99





Pictures.....
https://www.google.com/search?q=bet...i=g5LPYbTjNIKctAWmtJ1Y&bih=704&biw=1536&hl=en


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

It's sobering to think she was more than 12 years older than my mum yet she outlived my mother by almost 50 years...


----------



## feywon (Dec 31, 2021)

Another thing that endeared her to me: Years ago she adopted an older dog who had to retire from being a guide dog for actor/singer Tom Sullivan who was blind. Tom had hoped to keep Dinah, a Golden Retriever if i recall correctly, with his family after age made it hard for her to keep up with the active entertainer. But she was unhappy watching a younger dog take over her duties. 

Living with Betty White allowed her to find some joy in her final years.  I'm a big advocate for adopting older dogs and cats, and keeping ours as they age. And that touched me deeply, that she took in a senior dog struggling to adjust to changes in her 'purpose'.


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 31, 2021)

Loved her in The Golden Girls.
R.I.P Betty


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2021)

A couple facts about Betty   White   ...
...  she was an only child,   and she never had any children of her own. (by choice)


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2021)

her home ..


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2021)

today ..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2021)

Betty also embraced people of color instead of rejecting them, she was truly a special person.



> She stood firm against racial pressure, even though it could have hurt her career





> Her daytime variety show featured Arthur Duncan, a talented young singer and dancer who credits White with giving him his start in show business. According to a PBS biography, Duncan was the first black series regular on a talk/variety show.
> 
> However, as White’s show expanded nationally, she faced a potential boycott from stations in the South, which threatened to pull it from the schedule if White didn't remove Duncan. “I said, ‘I’m sorry. Live with it,’ ” White says in the film.
> 
> During a panel in July at the Television Critics Association summer press tour, Duncan said he wasn’t aware of the matter until White wrote about it years later. “She just stood up for her beliefs. That solved everything at the time.”



Duncan on left.





https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...pbs-tribute-first-lady-television/1026883002/


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2021)

What I loved most about Betty was that she stood up for animals--the worst treated beings on earth--and she was a great comedian!  Love you always Betty!‍‍


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 31, 2021)

Heaven is now a better place.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2022)

with her beloved husband


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2022)

isn't this a beautiful pic of her..?


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 1, 2022)

I also loved watching Betty White especially with the Golden Girls. May she rest in peace!

Just learned that Betty White was Greek American - here's a link to her origins -
https://www.greekgateway.com/news/greek-american-golden-girl-betty-white-cachikis-dies-at-99/


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I also loved watching Betty White especially with the Golden Girls. May she rest in peace!
> 
> Just learned that Betty White was Greek American - here's a link to her origins -
> https://www.greekgateway.com/news/greek-american-golden-girl-betty-white-cachikis-dies-at-99/


well that's something new I've learned today..I didn't know that at all...


----------



## Ceege (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2022)




----------

